# GLSS race at Mancave Raceway



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

The battle begains Jan 17th. Door opens at 10:00. Tech 11:30 Skinny, Fat, Hot rods Food & plaques top 3 places $7.00


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

totally in!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

WooHoo!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Race*

Im there.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

fast old man said:


> The battle begains Jan 17th. Door opens at 10:00. Tech 11:30 Skinny, Fat, Hot rods Food & plaques top 3 places $7.00


So you have to be in the top 3 to eat?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

im there only 1 fast guy to beat other 5 fast guys wont be there hehe.:wave:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Will not know till thursday because of work but I need his address Thanks Brian:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Top 3 only eat?? Guess I'm gonna lose weight


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> im there only 1 fast guy to beat other 5 fast guys wont be there hehe.:wave:[/QUOTE
> 
> 1 fast guy to beat, :jest: I can count a lot more than that, only 4 fast guys and one average guy gonna be gone, so dont get to cocky Durell, I bet you still got your hands full if you think you will make the Podium :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I will im taking out rick and pat:wave: lol.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

So that leaves, John, Verb, Sam, Larry, Bill, Steve, Bob, Earl, Jeff S, Mike Z, Matt, Don, Jesse, Colin, Paul, Joe, Little Joe, Tiny Joe, Arnold, Sylvester, Matt, Sid, run hard run fast run good but never last :dude:

You have more to eliminate Durelle


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Side work came up over the weekend See you next time.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I lied lol.:wave:


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Sounds like a good race Sunday.The furnace is on so no need to worry about heat.Hope everyone can come and help keep Darrell off the Podium.He has big ideas this weekend!!!:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

taking all you guys out lol.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

So you're saying that instead of TJet racer, the line under your name should say TJet wrecker?


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> taking all you guys out lol.:wave:


I thought he was taking them all out for dinner :dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

only if you like White Castle sliders


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm OK with that


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok, We kept Darrell off of the podium today.


----------

